# PIC OF MEGAN FROM LFS FINALLY HERE SHE SO HOT



## slipx888 (Nov 19, 2003)

ITS THE GIRL IN THE MIDDLE SHE SAYS ONCE IM 18 SHE WILL START TO GO ON DATES WITH ME!!


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

awwww how sweet, lol how old are you now?


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

btw - thats Xenons girl on the left


----------



## slipx888 (Nov 19, 2003)

16 almost 17







such a long time to wait shes 18 so its illegal u know


----------



## slipx888 (Nov 19, 2003)

wut rrrr u talking about


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

mmmmmm hottie!!!


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

get her slipx









Joe


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

Good luck









I'd be happy with any of the 3 :nod:


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

slipx888 said:


> wut rrrr u talking about


 who? 
me?


----------



## slipx888 (Nov 19, 2003)

lol


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2004)




----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

how old is she?


----------



## slipx888 (Nov 19, 2003)

she just turned 18 so its illegal for me


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2004)

slipx888 said:


> she just turned 18 so its illegal for me


 It's not illegal for *you*, it's illegal for her jail-bait


----------



## mctwist159 (Jan 7, 2004)

even if it was legal she could still say you raped her and you'd be screwed either way, i say just go for it now, dont wait


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Bullsnake said:


> slipx888 said:
> 
> 
> > she just turned 18 so its illegal for me
> ...


 not if they come to the UK - 16 age limit


----------



## slipx888 (Nov 19, 2003)

noice plus i was born in england so i have relatives i can stay with! i moved to america when i was 5


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

She's a hottie... Good luck bro


----------



## slipx888 (Nov 19, 2003)

yup i know


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

she's hot man....i think it's hidden camera time...j/k

or am I?

PM me.

j/k


----------



## caazi (Jul 28, 2003)

It's only illegal for sex, not for dating. You can get the benefits until you're 18.


----------



## slipx888 (Nov 19, 2003)

HERE SHE IS


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

:bleh:


----------



## slipx888 (Nov 19, 2003)

seriously


----------



## slipx888 (Nov 19, 2003)




----------



## slipx888 (Nov 19, 2003)

canadian style














(non offensive)


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

So... in the USA it's illegal for someone who's 17 and someone who's 18 to be involved? If so, that's just straight up messed.


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

She'll date you once your 18, sounds like an excuse to me


----------



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

mctwist159 said:


> even if it was legal she could still say you raped her and you'd be screwed either way, i say just go for it now, dont wait


 minors are protected. even if you she said you raped her, you would be going to juvenile hall. if it was consential, your parents could file for rape with you having no power. also the age differences are different in every state.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

caazi said:


> It's only illegal for sex, not for dating. You can get the benefits until you're 18.


 Yeah, it's not like you have a chance of getting in her pants anyway, I mean, she's hot... LMAO.

Just kiddin'.


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

Mettle said:


> Yeah, it's not like you have a chance of getting in her pants anyway, I mean, she's hot... LMAO.


----------



## slipx888 (Nov 19, 2003)

hey buddy ill get in her pants this saturday, man ill rename the day as lay-her-day


----------



## mattmatt123 (Nov 13, 2003)

ohhh man she so hot !!!!


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

slipx888 said:


> hey buddy ill get in her pants this saturday, man ill rename the day as lay-her-day


 we will need proof, video should do it, live feed even better.

Oh...and preferably just of her







:smile:


----------



## slipx888 (Nov 19, 2003)

well its too big not to be, sry u know wut im talkin bout lol


----------



## slipx888 (Nov 19, 2003)

well hopefully u would want it just of her o and her phone number is 1-800 -get real


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

hey nice chick slip, id sure slip her one.lol

btw how did you get the white border around the secound photo, nice aiming.lmao


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

No worries slip..
I 'll hit it for you and let you know what you have to look forward to when you turn 18 ...I promise I wont leave a mess on her ...


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

Okay slip, it's game time. 
The clock is ticking and there is a smothering defense being put on by underage laws but you're a gamer. the whole p-fury team is behind you .

Now put on your "helmet" and hit it for the gipper.


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

I wouldn't be "surprised" if she told you to wait til you turn 21 next time you ask.


----------



## J_TREAT911 (May 29, 2003)

that is a good looking girl









good luck bro, like Slanted said the p-fury team is behind you
so make it happen


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

losts0ul916 said:


> I wouldn't be "surprised" if she told you to wait til you turn 21 next time you ask.


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

( o )( o )

:bleh:


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

Hahaha she's just saying wait till yer 18 cause as soon as you turn 19 she'll introduce you to her new B/F, haha jk

Man there's a 2 year limit also, like as soon as she turns 18 doesn't mean its illegal for a 16/17 yr old to go out with her... so you go to your LFS and put the mack on this Bit.. i mean Girl lol Gluck


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

CraigStables said:


> She'll date you once your 18, sounds like an excuse to me










thats what im was thinking


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

slip? aint she a beauty.lol she dont mind what age you are.lol


----------



## vanz (Sep 11, 2003)

Damn you guys are mean to slipx









Go for it dude









more pix! more pix!


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

rbP NUT said:


> slip? aint she a beauty.lol she dont mind what age you are.lol


 Yes, more pics rpB! MORE PICTURES!!!


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

man dude

you should ask her to party hard and then make a move

or get your friends to "pretend" to be girls gone wild crew and then you get to see her and her friend topless

maybe pantsless if she is really drunk


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

sweet lu said:


> man dude
> 
> you should ask her to party hard and then make a move
> 
> ...


 Remember children, this is a Family-Oriented Website. Personal thoughts must be kept to themselves, unless photographic proof is available.


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

> btw how did you get the white border around the secound photo, nice aiming.lmao


Hahahahahaha huh huh huh huh Bahahahahahahahaha


----------



## hays98 (Mar 8, 2003)

shes hot


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

losts0ul916 said:


> sweet lu said:
> 
> 
> > man dude
> ...












trust me man

there will be photos


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)




----------



## ALLIGATORMEX (Aug 28, 2003)

COME ON DONT WAIT TILL YOU ARE 18... DO IT NOW..... VROOMMMMMMMMM

LOL


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

slipx888 said:


> 16 almost 17
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 its only illegal if somebody finds out


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

losts0ul916 said:


> rbP NUT said:
> 
> 
> > slip? aint she a beauty.lol she dont mind what age you are.lol
> ...


 have a sweet little boy, what a sweet name that is slip.lol


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

you wanted them.lol

im only messing about slip, no offense intended but would you care for a 4some with these lovely ladies.lol


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

and i have no idea where the hell this goes?lol


----------



## SmallTankBighopes (Dec 29, 2003)

It depends on the state you live in... I know in Illinois its only 16... an old fart 80yr old could bang a 17 yr old and its perfectly legal. You need to look up the laws in ur state! Is it me or are her (.)(.) a little low hung....?


----------



## asian_redtail_catfish (Sep 25, 2003)

I knew people who in high school who turned 18 their senior year and still had girlfriends who were 17. When you reach your senior year in high school, people do turn 18 and some stay 17, it depends on your birthday.

I think if you do not tell or anything like that it is alright. But if your parents are like very rigid and might call the cops, then forget it. But heck, just date her without doing anything.


----------



## Hypergenix (Dec 17, 2003)

why didnt you lie about your age??


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

slipx888 said:


> canadian style
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 aaaaahahahahaha! Damn she is hot and she works at a lfs. Thats a double benifit my friend!


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

You can actually ask her for some nookie and once your done with that ask her to get you a piranha. Double wamie!!!!!!


----------



## mr_meanor (Nov 5, 2003)

move to texas, 17 is legal here


----------



## mctwist159 (Jan 7, 2004)

i hope she's not just leading you on with the oh "once your 18 blah blah" i'm not saying this is the case but watch out for it, it happens..


----------



## slipx888 (Nov 19, 2003)

u act like i cant easily hook up with her, we like are in luv with each other, but i hate - u know, bein the younger one and her drivin me everywhere and sh*t grrr, but ill make my move dont chu worry.


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

slipx888 said:


> u act like i cant easily hook up with her, we like are in luv with each other, but i hate - u know, bein the younger one and her drivin me everywhere and sh*t grrr, but ill make my move dont chu worry.
























Best post Ive ever read on P-Fury!


----------



## slipx888 (Nov 19, 2003)

thank u thank u i try to make my posts good lol but truthful


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

slipx888 said:


> thank u thank u i try to make my posts good lol but truthful


 It wasnt 'cos I dint think it was tue, just the way you put it!

Good look bro, hope you do get a piece!


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

hey slip, you're one lucky bastard..... and barely legal too!!!


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

slipx888 said:


> u act like i cant easily hook up with her, we like are in luv with each other, but i hate - u know, bein the younger one and her drivin me everywhere and sh*t grrr, but ill make my move dont chu worry.


----------



## KingJeff (Jul 22, 2003)

id hit it idb.


----------



## mctwist159 (Jan 7, 2004)

KingJeff said:


> id hit it idb.


 hahaha


----------



## Chad_linden (Dec 3, 2003)




----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)

f*ck that 18 bullshit. Go for it. get trapeed in the store on purpose and make sure the electricity goes out and have candles ready....................and dont forget the andwiches and rubber


----------



## t_h_e_s_a_c_k (Nov 16, 2003)

Here in British Columbia the legal age is 14!


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

> Here in British Columbia the legal age is 14!


Those smiley's made the post creepy :hitler:


----------



## Noble (Nov 9, 2003)

You know what?

My cousin was hot as hell,

This probably sounds ironic coming from someone who is from Wyoming HAHAHAHAA!

But seriously, she used to tell me she'd tell guys stuff like, oh call me when your 18 then she'd see some really hot 16 year old and act all innocent and let him get her drunk and sh*t.

Guy thought he was a big player. hehehe. Girls can be very tricky.

But either way Slip, wether you are really on the game or not she seems like a great person to know in any case.

If she starts talking about some guy she met don't lose your cool, sometimes chicks throw that out there to see if you can get jealous. If you act that way it will scare her off.

Bah, I give too much credit to this younger generation. I forget all these younger generation girls were raised on Britney Spears so they couldn't tell a player from a genuine guy if thier life depended on it.

That'll be $3000 for you relation ship session. I accept Pay Pal.










seriously though, hope you have a blast.

Oh, BTW, get a car. You should be driving her to the movies. There is no excuse for that. With your job you should be able to budget in something.


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

Good Luck man, I met my Girl at the LFS where we both worked


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

Go for it, tell no one (PFury included), and deny everything if she gets caught.









-PK


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

SmallTankBighopes said:


> It depends on the state you live in... I know in Illinois its only 16... an old fart 80yr old could bang a 17 yr old and its perfectly legal. You need to look up the laws in ur state! Is it me or are her (.)(.) a little low hung....?










Pennsylvania is 16.


----------



## slipx888 (Nov 19, 2003)

lol OK IM GOIN FOR IT GOSH lol just give me time to make my moves


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Ill talk toher for ya..







So what was the LFS named??


----------



## Chimaira (Jan 13, 2004)

CraigStables said:


> She'll date you once your 18, sounds like an excuse to me


 Isn't that the truth.


----------



## Black Piranha (Feb 1, 2003)

once ur 16 its legal. 4 years apart is the law. at least in NJ. my friend is dating a 20 year old and the shes 17. its legal


----------



## Chimaira (Jan 13, 2004)

Black Piranha said:


> once ur 16 its legal. 4 years apart is the law. at least in NJ. my friend is dating a 20 year old and the shes 17. its legal


That is not the law my friend.

It is a Federal Law that it is Statutory Rape when someone 18 OR OLDER commits Adultry with someone 17 AND YOUNGER.

Just thought you all would like to know that.


----------



## kody888 (Jan 20, 2004)

i have homies that are 16 and have 18 year olds and there getten some


----------



## kody888 (Jan 20, 2004)

o ya shes fine ur lucky buddy dont let her get another guy before u


----------



## kody888 (Jan 20, 2004)

if u dont get her i feel for u man iv had a few things happen like that it really sucks


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

kody: if you gotta add anything to the thread edit your last post and add to that


----------



## InIndiana (Nov 6, 2003)

here its 18... You get 10 for doing 16.


----------



## slipx888 (Nov 19, 2003)

me and her are now seeing each other. we went on a date to see torque and we french kissed lol no smart ass comments guys, anyway and yea things are going smooth


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

Did you get to feel in her panties? :bleh:


----------



## slipx888 (Nov 19, 2003)

i got ass! but not that far. i got to grab her ass she liked it


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

slipx888 said:


> i got ass! but not that far. i got to grab her ass she liked it


 GRABBIN' ASS don't count. GETTIN' ASS is what matters.


----------



## slipx888 (Nov 19, 2003)

lol hey, its one step closer lol


----------



## mr_meanor (Nov 5, 2003)

what kind of excuse is age, it doesn't matter on the age unless the parents or the younger person reports it, you could be caught in the act but if you or your parents choose not to press charges its not technically illegal.

dude shag it or if you can't its cause she was making an excuse


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

slipx888 said:


> me and her are now seeing each other. we went on a date to see torque and we french kissed lol no smart ass comments guys, anyway and yea things are going smooth


 HEY you been france!
now its time to visit australia, or as they say down under. the ozzy kiss.lmfao :bleh:


----------



## slipx888 (Nov 19, 2003)

lol yup i made out with her but I still havnt gotten in her pants lol. but i got to feel her up and wut not if u will.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)




----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I think you can spare us the details of your intimate encounter. Besides, true gentlemen never tell.


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


>


 yes close ups are good, this time of year.lol


----------



## nigaphan (Oct 28, 2003)

slipx888 said:


> lol yup i made out with her but I still havnt gotten in her pants lol. but i got to feel her up and wut not if u will.


 damn man reading this whole thread is hilarious.......no offense slipx......but man this brings back my old skool days :laugh: .....


----------



## slipx888 (Nov 19, 2003)

hehe lol good times and why would i be offended?? it is hilarious lol! i love this thread! o and she has some hot friends that i just met, that made life heaven because i went to the movies with like 4 of the hottest girls and by god, i will savior that feeling of "pimpness" for the rest of my life! heh heh. no more of me acting like my avatar lol. that used to be me all day after school. i was so lazy!


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

slipx888 said:


> hehe lol good times and why would i be offended?? it is hilarious lol! i love this thread! o and she has some hot friends that i just met, that made life heaven because i went to the movies with like 4 of the hottest girls and by god, i will savior that feeling of "pimpness" for the rest of my life! heh heh. no more of me acting like my avatar lol. that used to be me all day after school. i was so lazy!


 damn, i wish i was 16 again


----------



## slipx888 (Nov 19, 2003)

lol haha sux 4 u i luv this age. except college will be even better heh heh cause high school is gettin old


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Xenon said:


> I think you can spare us the details of your intimate encounter. Besides, true gentlemen never tell.


 Exactly!!! My statement was a test of character..


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

Xenon said:


> I think you can spare us the details of your intimate encounter. Besides, true gentlemen never tell.


 true that man. i am sure that all of us here at p-fury are very proud of you. keep up the good work.

Joe


----------



## slipx888 (Nov 19, 2003)

lol thx ppl u all are great to share stories with, o and my p's are still alive! there like twice as big.


----------



## Fallenangel0210 (Dec 15, 2003)

hmm, make sure you keep the girl away from your computer. watch her hop on you internet, click some favorites and read a thread of what seems to have been most important to you about her (feeling her up, making out, grabbing her ass, "pimping" with her friends)


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

yeah kissing and telling isn't right, what if one day she read this thread, she'd think you were a wierdo for sharing this with a bunch of anonymouse strangers on the net...


----------



## kdblove_99 (Jul 17, 2003)

Xenon said:


> I think you can spare us the details of your intimate encounter. Besides, true gentlemen never tell.


 Agreed









Wish someone lived around there and could point her to this thread.


----------



## rUBY84 (Jan 8, 2004)

haaha... no kidding... I don't think she'd appreciate that a whole lot....


----------



## slipx888 (Nov 19, 2003)

lol to bad she has already read it and she doesnt care. i didnt really think she would be interested in joining cause, i didnt think it was her type of thing. she likes to go out a lot to the movies and the mall, which kinda makes me jealous cause sometimes i cant go cause i have to work at the lfs. cause when her shift ends mine starts. every time i see another guy i get like a angry feeling. i never want to break up with her. and if someone stole her away. i swear i will make that guys life miserable.


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

Slipx888, unfortunately, if she's easily swayed by others, then she's not the gal for you.


----------



## InIndiana (Nov 6, 2003)

u sure got angry boyfriend syndrome real quick for only going out a week or two


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

have you hit it yet??


----------



## slipx888 (Nov 19, 2003)

lol nah im a wait a bit longer till i hit it. No she doesnt get swayed by other guys. i just still get annoyed.


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

tip for when you do hit it:

throw some clothes over the camera, just exposing the lens...make sure the red light is covered.

your good to go!


----------



## Fallenangel0210 (Dec 15, 2003)

slipx888 said:


> she likes to go out a lot to the movies and the mall, which kinda makes me jealous cause sometimes i cant go cause i have to work at the lfs. cause when her shift ends mine starts. every time i see another guy i get like a angry feeling. i never want to break up with her. and if someone stole her away. i swear i will make that guys life miserable.


 jealously will ruin things real quick. If you can't handle her hanging out with her friends, there might be some personal self-esteem issues you should adress before you let jealousy take over even more, and you become really controlling.


----------



## jovons (Jul 28, 2003)

hope she'll keep her promise... she's nice...


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2004)

slipx888 said:


> lol to bad she has already read it and she doesnt care. i didnt really think she would be interested in joining cause, i didnt think it was her type of thing. she likes to go out a lot to the movies and the mall, which kinda makes me jealous cause sometimes i cant go cause i have to work at the lfs. cause when her shift ends mine starts. every time i see another guy i get like a angry feeling. i never want to break up with her. and if someone stole her away. i swear i will make that guys life miserable.


 There's only one rational thing to do here, -STALK HER!

Leave your shift early and go hunt her down at the mall. Watch what she is doing and who she is with. Wear disguises if it will let you get in closer. If she goes in someone's house, park around the block and go look in the windows. (Watch for tell-tale footprints, though).

In my experinece, if you stalk someone long enough, eventually they will just panic and give in. :smile:


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Bullsnake said:


> slipx888 said:
> 
> 
> > lol to bad she has already read it and she doesnt care. i didnt really think she would be interested in joining cause, i didnt think it was her type of thing. she likes to go out a lot to the movies and the mall, which kinda makes me jealous cause sometimes i cant go cause i have to work at the lfs. cause when her shift ends mine starts. every time i see another guy i get like a angry feeling. i never want to break up with her. and if someone stole her away. i swear i will make that guys life miserable.
> ...















































Yepps.. sure shot to have her fall to your knees.


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

Sounds like OJ


----------



## Noble (Nov 9, 2003)

Showing signs of jealousy is usually the worst thing you can do.

I think I mentioned this in the other thread about her.

If you look too attached then your going to make her feel claustrophobic when you are around her.

I think you may have jumped the gun and got attached before there really was any foundation.

Best way to deal with it is to let her come to you or let her start conversations with you.

If you are always going to her she will definintly start making more appointments to the mall and stuff without you.

Don't start asking her things like "am I crowding you"? Because this is a sign of inexperienced social skills. Confident guys don't ask "am I crowding you".

Honestly, try not to think about her that much. Go on and get into your own world again and she'll come around sometime and ask how things have been and whats up and all that. And if you tell her about some interesting thing you've been doing then she'll be interested. But if you tell her things like "thinking about you" and what not then you'll look nuts and she may start looking elsewhere if not already.

The other things is that the 18 line is a classic euphemism for "I am interested in someone else".

Hope the best in any case.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

dude, you getting a little pressed about this girl....no offense or anything but she maybe toyin with you....besides, i've probably already gotten with that, either me or my fellow Marines.....we're a bunch of devil dogs!! AAAROUGH!

- John M. Phan


----------

